# What Are Websites Where You Can Get Live Jumping Spiders



## ArachnidSpecilist (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't want any scams too.


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 15, 2018)

*Mod note: We don't allow links to online stores, dealers, or ads on the discussion boards (as they are akin to endorsements or advertisements), although members are free to share such recommendations via private message.*

Check out our Classifieds section. You'll find lots of spiders for sale by businesses and hobbyists. (You can't post replies in the Classifieds section. Contact the seller by sending a private message or using whatever contact method is specified in the thread or on the reviews page.)

If you are looking for a particular species, search Classifieds for the scientific name. The genus name is often abbreviated to the first initial, so if you are not finding results with the binomial, such as _Grammostola pulchripes_, try just the species name, such as pulchripes. (Be aware that there are some species that share the same species name but belong to different genera, so check the genus before ordering.)

Whether you're buying from someone here or another Web site, you should read reviews here before ordering. (When you're reading a classified ad, you can quickly find the seller's review page by clicking the user name and then clicking "Reviews & Reports Page.") Don't forget to post a review after the transaction is complete.

Google is another way to find red flags, but I would disregard positive reviews on any site where the company being reviewed has editorial control (for example, on the company's Web site or on a Facebook page owned or moderated by the company).

Note: Many people recommend against buying spiders from stores that primarily deal in reptiles, as they often don't know what they are doing, and it's anyone's guess whether you will receive the species and gender you ordered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 16, 2018)

As a side note, don't go to phids.net. The original owner of the site is out of the hobby and doesn't own it anymore. It was purchased by someone else and is now just adult videos.

If this is inappropriate, mods are free to delete it. Just wanted to make sure people aren't still checking out that site and hoping for the spider it used to have.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArachnidSpecilist (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Hopefully, this doesn't get moderated, but what are some good jumping spider species to keep as pets?


----------



## mconnachan (Feb 16, 2018)

ArachnidSpecilist said:


> Thanks for the info. Hopefully, this doesn't get moderated, but what are some good jumping spider species to keep as pets?


Anything in the Phiddipus genus, these have some awesome colours, temperament, even little spiders have huge appeal - just ask @basin79 - he has some awesome footage of his hunting.
Phiddipus regius is one that I do remember, Porsche is another, although I would assume Porsche would be difficult to get hold of - as for websites, there are plenty recommended in classifieds.


----------



## ArachnidSpecilist (Feb 16, 2018)

Starting to think I should catch a Jumper, but its winter. Maybe there are Jumping Spider traps out there?


----------



## Draketeeth (Feb 16, 2018)

Whaaaat? It's winter?

Despite the fact it's winter, or maybe because it is, winter and early spring are actually my best jumping spider catching seasons. Most of them are _already in the house_ and just need to be found.  The house is older construction so maybe that helps. I've gotten four juvies this season, and seen three other small ones hanging around house plants or the back door. The back of the house has more windows that catch the sun, so it has spider appeal.

Once it warms up a little, you should start seeing them around outside in the sunny spots as they catch a little solar to help with their day. Around where I live, that's when the adults start to come out. 

Until then, now's a good time to acquire an enclosure and arrange it, then you have it ready for when you finally get one.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ArachnidSpecilist (Feb 16, 2018)

Well, its really early spring but the temp is staying cold. I'll try to find those Jumpers in my house but I never see any in my house at all. Check my bushes too maybe.

To prove my point that it's still cold, it just snowed today. I looked in my house, and I found a dead jumping spider! Looked like it got sucked up by a web user spider. That's the only spider I saw today though.

Sucess? I just caught either a Jumping Spider or a Wolf Spider or something. It's brown and seems like a wolf spider, BUT, dashes in the blink of an eye. Is that Wolf Spider behavior?


----------



## Draketeeth (Feb 18, 2018)

ArachnidSpecilist said:


> I just caught either a Jumping Spider or a Wolf Spider or something.


Can you post a picture of it? The good folks here can help you ID it.


----------



## ArachnidSpecilist (Feb 18, 2018)

99% sure its a wolf spider. I'll get a pic as soon as possible.

Oh wow, it's a Wolf Spider. I'll have to keep looking. I can still send you a pic though.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 18, 2018)

pannaking22 said:


> As a side note, don't go to phids.net. The original owner of the site is out of the hobby and doesn't own it anymore. It was purchased by someone else and is now just adult videos.
> 
> If this is inappropriate, mods are free to delete it. Just wanted to make sure people aren't still checking out that site and hoping for the spider it used to have.


That’s pretty sad man! :/
I loved Phids! Had many orders put through there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ArachnidSpecilist (Feb 19, 2018)

It's in the cup burrow thingy. My jar is very messy going to clean it.


----------

